
The Architecture of the Medieval Page (2018) - jslakro
https://medievalbooks.nl/2018/09/07/the-architecture-of-the-medieval-page/
======
Rumudiez
The word I would use here instead of “architecture” is “composition.” The
article reminds me of William Morris who helped transform design into a
conscious, deliberate practice.

------
nelsonenzo
If you want to see more pages of artwork, check out
[https://openimages.media](https://openimages.media). it's a collection from
the Ghetty Open Images project that includes 100's of such scribed artwork.

------
m3db00kz
Fascinating - it's interesting that commentary seemed so common in these old
texts, and it's cool to see how decorative graphical elements were often
"first-class citizens" on the page.

When every codex was a bespoke item, I guess it made more sense. If you're
interested in that sort of thing, check out the Book of Kells:

[http://codex99.com/typography/37.html](http://codex99.com/typography/37.html)

There's also a great animated movie about the relic, called The Secret of
Kells.

~~~
kanobo
The Secret of Kells is a beautiful animated film. It was nominated for an
oscar but lost to Up that year.

